# Subtank mini RBA deck assembly



## ZoemDoef (30/4/15)

Will any of our vendors be carrying stock of this soon?


----------



## Dobie (6/5/15)

Would love a spare to keep wicked and carry around myself.


----------



## Bender (6/5/15)

http://www.myvaporstore.com/Kangertech-Subtank-Mini-RBA-Deck-p/krst-erba.htm

These guys in USA keep them if you want to bring it in


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/5/15)

There should be some available soon .. locally

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## reijnier (13/5/15)

Eciggies announced yesterday on Facebook that the phoned in they have thirty for 150 a piece wanted to stay silent and snatched one for my self but with the help I received time to wash the other hand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Q-Ball (13/5/15)

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/RBA-COIL-Subtank-Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------

